# fita distances for compound.



## radulf (May 13, 2013)

forgot to add this is for target archery not field or 3D. i cant seem to find anything in the FITA rule books.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Both rounds are used for compound, depends on who is running the shoot.

These days, most international events are all done at 50M for compounds, but the Canadian and Ontario championships use a combination of the full 90M round and the 50M. For convenience you can call them the "1440 round" for 90-70-50-30 and the "720 round" for 50 (70 for recurves).

If you shoot the target rounds at Caledon you have a choice of what you want to shoot - they run both at the same time.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Also depends on your age. 50 and up shoot shorter distances in the full FITA.


----------



## radulf (May 13, 2013)

Ok thank you that was very helpful.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Been a while but at 53 I shoot 70-60-50-30M.


----------



## radulf (May 13, 2013)

Ok so one last question. For the Ontario championship there is a 1200 round Im assuming that would be 90-70-50-30 and 30 arrows at each distance?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

According to the currently posted rules, the OAA Championship will be a FITA round on day 1 and a 900 round on day 2. Look on the OAA site for the rules, and it will be 3.5.1 However, for some reason they started shooting a 720 round a few years ago for the second day, and while it's not been changed in the rules, that's what they do.

This gets complicated when you get into the various age divisions...

If you're over 50, you're in "Masters" or whatever they call it in different organizations, WA (FITA) now uses the women's 1440 round, which is 70-60-50-30 instead of 90-70-50-30, for the Masters men compound. But it's the same 36 arrows at each distance. AC (FCA) and OAA follow along with these rules _*for their championships*_. 

Problem here I just noticed is that the OAA rules 4.5.1.2 has Masters men still shooting the 90M round - I think that's an error and they forgot to correct that, but it could be an intentional difference from AC/WA. I'll check into it.

If you are over 50, you are not _required_ to shoot in the Masters 50 category if you don't want to - you can enter the Senior category and shoot the 90-70-50-30 round. This applies to both championship and local events.



As for the 1200 round you mentioned, this is 30 arrows at 70-60-50-40 (men) and 60-50-40-30 (women), all at a 122 cm face. This round isn't used much any more.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Hey Stash, do you know if there is a chart somewhere with all the ages and distances? (Cub to Master)


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

It's all in the OAA Rules on the website https://www.oaa-archery.on.ca/index.php?option=com_docman&task=cat_view&gid=24&Itemid=125
You can download it and figure out the distances for each type of archery and for each age group. Too much info to get everything onto a single chart.

For Target, OAA rules section 4.2.4
Masters 50 or older
Junior 18 or younger
Cadet 16 or younger
Cub 14 or younger
Pre-Cub 12 or younger
Peewee 9 or younger
Anyone can enter Senior, but that's supposed to be 19-49
There's also a "Masters 60" class for records only, obviously for 60 or older.
All these ages are as of Dec 31 in the current year.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Stash, I didn't read far enough the first time. I noticed that 4.5.1 Outdoor Target Rounds - Master Men is listed as 90,70,50,30. I was under the impression that Master Male was 70,60,50,30. Am I reading that right? or Was this a typo?

The last 1440 I shot at Caledon as a Master Male Compound was 70,60,50,30.

Thanks
Robin


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I mentioned that in my post (#8). I've e-mailed someone at the OAA for a check and I'll report back. The OAA generally follows AC rules which follow WA rules, so when they all changed to the 70M 1440 round, I would assume the OAA rule wasn't changed due to an oversight. It should be 70-60-50-30 for Master men.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Stash, I must have missed that when I skimmed through the posts earlier.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I got an answer back. As I suspected, the OAA rules have not been updated in a few areas. Master men will shoot the 70M 1440 round and everyone shoots the 720 rounds the second day at the OAA Championships, not the 900.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Robin
Masters compound (50 and older) will have the FITA 1440 (70-60-50-30) first day, and double 720 @ 50 second day
The difference between Masters and Seniors is they shoot 90 m and you will have 60 but in the same size ring.


----------



## radulf (May 13, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all your information. 
Thank you Stash for doing a lot of the leg work.


----------

